# Ozone Coffee Roasters - London



## Fatbuddha (May 6, 2012)

Enjoyed a very nice flat white here recently:

http://www.ozonecoffee.co.uk/?site=uk

Served with a bottle of still water which I thought was a nice touch. Friendly, attentive staff and they roast their own coffee so you can pick a a bag or 2 from there. Also Rocket dealers if anyone is interested in some shiny new hardware.

Well worth a visit if you're in the area.

F.


----------

